# my most expensive bird feeder



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2008)

here ya go drb, if i had horns like the ones from your bucks i could get golden eagles to land on them but alas all i have room for is sparrows   i thought it would make for a neat photo op if it worked though !!!  drb and jason asked if i would please try to be more creative in my shooting


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 27, 2008)

Neat pictures...

Very creative.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 27, 2008)

Off the charts with creativity, Well composed and excecuted
Fantastic shots !!!

Now!! Get that beautiful set of head bone back in
the house before the squirrels get it.


----------



## llbrown6 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like hes trying to figure out how many twigs its going to take to fill up that basket for a nest..good comp... which settings are you using on your 300. Ive tried a few different combos. Have kinda settled on a neutral setting and boosted some of the levels, but im still working on it....LB


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 27, 2008)

i shoot straight raw llbrown. i have not gotten very deep into the d300 yet ( still haven't watched my training dvd !!!)  but from what i can see so far i like !!!


----------



## Smokey (Feb 28, 2008)

why heck fire now ya done got me all teary eyed...........you've done went and posted my favorite from you....I Love You Man...er....Uh...mmm....I mean I kinda-sorta like you enough to look at your pictures........


----------



## leo (Feb 28, 2008)

*Neat pearch Feral,*

very unique


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 28, 2008)

Smokey said:


> why heck fire now ya done got me all teary eyed...........you've done went and posted my favorite from you....I Love You Man...er....Uh...mmm....I mean I kinda-sorta like you enough to look at your pictures........


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2008)

I willing to bet the next perch will be Angie or Ethan with arms stretched out.  That's about the only thing you haven't given to land on.  Very creative and well captured, Feral.  Thanks for sharing your latest set up.

Hoss


----------



## jason308 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great idea F1!!!  Nice shots too!!!!


----------

